# اللهجة الشامية: لاركب حدك يالموتور .. ركب الطيارة غية



## jawad-dawdi

لاركب حدك يالموتور .. ركب الطيارة غية

من أغنية للمطرب السوري فهد بلاّل

ما معنى هذا الكلام؟

هل تعني هنا كلمة موتور : ربّان؟


----------



## momai

سلام
أظن 'لست متأكدا كليا' موتور = دراجة نارية 
والمقصود انه يريد ان يركب الدراجة النارية أو ما نسميه في سوريا موتور


----------



## jawad-dawdi

وفي المغرب نسمّي الدراجة النارية : موطور

ما قلته هو ما ظننته في الأوّل - ولكن المعنى لا يستقيم - يتكلّم المغنّي عن ركوب الطائرة - لا عن ركوب الدراجة النارية - هل يقصد بالموتور : الطيّارة؟ - في هذه الحالة : ماهو معنى حدّك؟

هذه كلمات الأغنية - تأكّد بنفسك

لاركب حدك يالموتور ... ركب الطيارة غية
شوف الضيعة من البلور ... و شاورلك يا البنية


لاطير و عللي , عللي فوق ترمح من حدي الغيمات
شوف فليح يرعى النوق و وضحى تسرح بالغنمات


----------



## momai

.من المستحيل ان تعني كلمة موتور ربان .حدك=بجانبك
اعتقد انها تعني محرك 
اي انه يريد ان يركب في الطائرة بالقرب من المحرك


----------



## jawad-dawdi

حَدَّك = بجانبك باللهجة السورية واللبنانية - ونقول في اللهجة المغربية : حْدَاك = بجانبك - والأصل : في المنجد : حذاه وحاذاه محاذاة وحذاء : كان بإزائه وجلس بحذاءه - آزى الرجل مؤازاة : حاذاه وداناه


----------



## momai

شكرا اخي جواد على المعلومات.
بالمناسبة أنا شخصيا أقول حدك بكسر الحاء كما أهل مدينتي.


----------



## Sammur

jawad-dawdi said:


> لاركب حدك يالموتور .. ركب الطيارة غية
> 
> من أغنية للمطرب السوري فهد بلاّل
> 
> ما معنى هذا الكلام؟
> 
> هل تعني هنا كلمة موتور : ربّان؟



*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حدك أي بجانبك و هي من  الفصيحة من يحد كذا من الجهة كذا و الماضي حدّ . االموتور: كلمة انجليزية و  يقبلها بالعربية محرك. غيّة: أي مباهاة ، البنور: الزجاج و هي البلور ِ  شاورلك أي: أشير لك ايتها النبنية " الصبيّة" الضبيعة القرية.
الهجة  الكبرى هي الشاميّة إل أنها تحوي لهجات شآمية شتى عندنلا في فلسطين مثلا  تسمع لهجة مختلفة عن القرية التي تبعد حوالي الألف متر فقط و هذه تسمى لهجة  طبعا لوجود كلمات قليلة مختلفة لا ترقى الى لغة و هناك أيضا اللكنة: و هي  طريقة لفظ الكلمة.*


----------

